# change the color of background and letters while booting



## terietor (Jun 19, 2010)

hello,

i want to change the colors of my os when it boots.

i want to use a green background and the letters to be red.

i know that i have to do something with is relevant to "syscons" but i don't know exactly what..

also i want to have a better resolution and i know that i have to use the command "vidcontrols" but i don't know exactly what should i do..

can u help me?

thanks in advance


----------



## DutchDaemon (Jun 19, 2010)

Did you even search the forums for 'vidcontrol'? Plenty of topics.


----------



## terietor (Jun 19, 2010)

yes i search the forum about vidcontrols but i didn't find anything about syscons..


----------



## terietor (Jun 19, 2010)

is there any tutorial with examples 
which explains the possibilities of "vidcontrol"??


----------



## jalla (Jun 20, 2010)

Use something like this in your kernel config

```
device          sc
options         SC_NORM_ATTR="(FG_GREEN|BG_BLACK)"
options         SC_NORM_REV_ATTR="(FG_YELLOW|BG_GREEN)"
options         SC_KERNEL_CONS_ATTR="(FG_YELLOW|BG_BLACK)"
options         SC_KERNEL_CONS_REV_ATTR="(FG_RED|BG_BLACK)"
```

Change the colors to whatever you desire


----------

